# Advice needed: Homosassa - Masons Creek to Gulf



## ElLobo

Follow the channel markers and dont deviate. Thats lower unit roulette territory.


----------



## RennieRae

Stay as close to the PVC pipes as you can (between the channel markers). Be sure to mark the last marker outside of Mason's creek (the one with the American flag and traffic cone on it) on your gps the first time you go out since all of the islands look the same coming back and it makes it much easier/safer especially with a storm coming.


----------



## William Odling

Thanks for info so far guys! Much appreciated. We will certainly be going careful through there!


----------



## flytyn

Purchase damage insurance on your boat that includes lower unit replacement.


----------



## William Odling

flytyn said:


> Purchase damage insurance on your boat that includes lower unit replacement.


Its fully insured.

Have you been out that channel before to the bay?


----------



## g8rfly

On a low tide I'd be hesitant to run the bay boat out of there.


----------



## William Odling

g8rfly said:


> On a low tide I'd be hesitant to run the bay boat out of there.


We are definitely going to be in and out with the favorable tides. The owner of the house says that size boat won't be an issue but i wanted to get peoples opinions on here (preferably from those who have been in and out of it)


----------



## g8rfly

Gotcha- yeah I've run it quite a bit if you stay away from running at low tide you should be OK. Godspeed!


----------



## MariettaMike

William Odling said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I'm heading to a property on Mason's Creek this Friday. (location circled in red)
> 
> I'm taking my skiff and my buddy is taking his 17.5ft bay boat.
> 
> Guy who owns the property said he is going to show us the river out so we can get to the bay, any tips from anyone whos been to that area?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> View attachment 180511


the camp/house you rented is located on one of the most frequently hit rock bars in Mason Creek...
I've run past it over a thousand times...
didn't know that place was a rental...
the owner needs to escort you to the dock from the ramp...
following a track you ran out the creek on high tide may not work for running at low tide...
there aren't many markers for navigating...(posts about following markers must be a joke.)
Making it to the end doesn't necesarily set you free to run wherever...
plenty more rocks and bars in the bay...
there's even one with my name on it on the FMT chip...
following other boats based on the assumption they know where they are going is a bad plan...
locals still hit rocks on low tides if they're not on their game...
there aren't any "sandbars" around here...
not trying to scare you away...
the cones with the flag at the end is pictured below
this pic is at super low tide = you're lucky you made it that far, but you need to turn around and go home (carefully)
if the water is at the top of oysters that's still pretty low, and you need to be careful going any direction other than 270 degrees due west 
until your all the way past the pole line that marks the Chazahowitska Wildlife refuge...
if the water is at the base of the lower cones you're somewhat ok to run most any westerly direction as long as there's enough sunlight to see bottom...
if the water is at or above the base of the upper cones you're ok to run almost anywhere, but you ain't going to catch much...
and there are still some random ribbon rocks around the islands that will ruin your day.
Good Luck!


----------



## William Odling

@MariettaMike Much appreciate the detailed reply and all well noted. 

I was speaking with the owner again today and he said to run up Petty Creek and not west as it was an easier route, he is meeting us at the dock to guide me to the house and up Petty creek to the river 

Thanks again for the detailed response Mike! (FYI property isn't a rental.)


----------



## flytyn

William Odling said:


> Its fully insured.
> 
> Have you been out that channel before to the bay?


Yep, but with a guide, specifically Marietta Mike amongst others over the decades.


----------



## flyclimber

I'd be careful running out with bay boat. Heck I still pucker in my little boat. A rock doesn't move.


----------



## MariettaMike

William Odling said:


> @MariettaMike Much appreciate the detailed reply and all well noted.
> 
> I was speaking with the owner again today and he said to run up Petty Creek and not west as it was an easier route, he is meeting us at the dock to guide me to the house and up Petty creek to the river
> 
> Thanks again for the detailed response Mike! (FYI property isn't a rental.)


Petty Creek is trickier to run than Mason Creek in my opinion.
There are several "single lane" areas where you have to play chicken with oncoming traffic.
and if you do stop you better be tabs down and trimming up....
I was surprised when FMT added the track through there,
especially the way they overcomplicate their tracks with a bunch of unnecessary turns to follow what they think is the deepest water

and the pic below is what can happen to a lower unit when you find a rock running 40..
(not mine)


----------



## William Odling

If this storm does what its predicted to do ill be staying put, 

Thanks again for the advise (i think lol)


----------



## skinnydip

make sure you are jacked up and trimmed out as you come off plane even the bottom is limestone in most areas. Just finished 3 day DIY thru there from crystal river and homosassa. Even with fmt it is a beautiful scary place. All the warnings are true be careful avoid light bottom with big brown spots. good luck


----------



## William Odling

skinnydip said:


> make sure you are jacked up and trimmed out as you come off plane even the bottom is limestone in most areas. Just finished 3 day DIY thru there from crystal river and homosassa. Even with fmt it is a beautiful scary place. All the warnings are true be careful avoid light bottom with big brown spots. good luck


Thanks I spoke to another local this morning who pretty much said it’s all doable just be careful take it easy etc, I’m pretty cautious even when somewhere I know very well so should be okay.
However this storm has probably put the brakes on the entire trip. Great!


----------



## m32825

@William Odling all kidding aside, I have to say I'm jealous. I spend a couple hours getting somewhere to launch, I'd trade for idling out of that place any day of the week.


----------



## flytyn

My Whipray has an allergy to that area and I don’t expose her to it. I like kicking back and relaxing with my feet up on Mike’s Marquesa instead.


----------



## William Odling

I appreciate all the responses gentlemen, however Fred has said I'm not going so I guess she will remain in the garage for the weekend safe from the oyster bars and rocks!


----------



## m32825

I heard they bite really well when sustained winds are over 40mph... 🙂


----------



## Hungrygator

You’ll be good. Watch your markers


----------



## FrankieG021

Hi Everybody! I thought I'd try to revamp this thread vs. creating a whole new one. I'm planning on staying on a canal off Mason Creek a couple down from the boat ramp. I've read multiple threads over and over again and looked at google maps for days now. I guess my question/concern is there ANY part of Mason Creek that is somewhat safe? Is the whole creek "puckery" at low tide or is it spots? I have a bay/hybrid that drafts 12-18 inches based on load.


----------



## skinnydip

You would be better to stay and go out of crystal river. That draftbis dicey on low tide


----------



## flyclimber

A guy I know lost his lower unit on a low tide. 18 mav V at speed. @messier69 know his way around.


----------



## N816kc

Careful with the pvc markers. There are several out there that mark the rocks and not a channel.


----------



## Ckirk57

It’s definitely an exact science when you run out of there. Once you know it it’s fairly simple but it can take a few years to understand it on all tides.


----------



## Monty

MariettaMike said:


> Petty Creek is trickier to run than Mason Creek in my opinion.
> There are several "single lane" areas where you have to play chicken with oncoming traffic.
> and if you do stop you better be tabs down and trimming up....
> I was surprised when FMT added the track through there,
> especially the way they overcomplicate their tracks with a bunch of unnecessary turns to follow what they think is the deepest water
> 
> and the pic below is what can happen to a lower unit when you find a rock running 40..
> (not mine)
> 
> View attachment 180579


That is a painful picture. It hurts to look at it.


----------

